# Help me!!!!!



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi guys,
This is urgent.

About two or three weeks ago I purchased some fish and my first batch of live plants. The fish are great, the plants are NOT>
Lets start with my new snail infestation. Small brown snails are everywhere. I have about eight now in my snail jar. WTH do I do with these suckers????? I had to scratch frikin SNIAL EGGS off my deco today. HELP ME!!!!

Next up, Java moss. CArrier of my snails nemesis. Not growing. I was told Java moss grows like crazy. I don’t think its grown a centimeter. I have a mat, and I tried to free it form it today. I found that the top of the mat has moss, but the roots are seperate. WTH, again.

Guppy grass, star grass, whatever. This stuff is turning clear and dying. Some of it seems okay, and I’m getting the occasional new springs. What’s wrong now???

Basically, how do I get rid of snails, grow Java moss, and save my guppy grass. 

Any help is VERY MUCH appreciated.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

I quarantine my plants for about a week before putting them in my tank, I go over every square millimeter of those plants looking for and removing snails and snail eggs. You should take the plants out and check them for snails and eggs.

I have read that if you take a large slice or two of cucumber, or a piece of lettuce, and place it in a clean (no soap residue) jar or glass in your tank, the snails will flock to it, then you can remove the jar and snails. If the veggies float, weigh them down with a small rock or something similar. You will need to smoosh the snails and snail eggs.

I didn't have good luck with guppy grass, so I can't help you there. Although I sometimes have the existing leaves on plants I've just purchased die, but new leaves grow; I guess the existing leaves don't survive the shipping and change in water parameters.


----------



## Bettajungle (Feb 3, 2016)

What kind of light do you use? Fertilizer? Are there any invertebrates you do want to save? A 5% bleach dip should be done on all incoming plants. And rinse super well along with a dechlorinator dip. Or 3tbsp of alum to a gallon of water. Especially those from a pet store. Bettas sometimes eat snails. I dunno. I'm really picky about those suckers getting into my tank. There is a product on the market that kills snails. But watch out and remove them if you use it or you could have Ann ammonia spike from all the decaying matter


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hello,
Those snails sound like possibly "bladder snails". Depending on how large your tank, you could try an assassin snail or clown loach to get rid of them.

In my planted tank experience, it is important to be aware of your light, ferts and CO2. If you want growth, you will need at least 2Watts per gallon of 6500K-7000K light for low light set ups.

CO2 isn't usually required for those plants, but it wouldn't hurt.

You can look into a liquid fertilizer or some root tabs, depending on how you are setting up your plants. I like Flourish Root Tabs and Flourish Comprehensive liquid fert. With those plants, you shouldn't need to do a full dosage, I would do half. You don't want to end up with a ton of algae.

Hope this helps~


----------



## razzhasbettas (Dec 22, 2015)

Okay, first of all: snails don't have to be your nemesis! Based on how fast they're reproducing, I'd say they're ramshorns. Can you send a photo so we can try and determine for sure what kind they are? As long as they didn't carry over any diseases and aren't eating your plants, snails control undesirable algae and are a great addition to your tank's ecosystem.

The java moss won't do very well stuck to a mat, especially if you're going to be ripping it up. You can just kind of float it in a loose ball if the roots came loose, that's what my friend does in her guppy tank and it works well. I would try putting the roots themselves in a quarantine tank or something to see if they regrow any new moss. If they die, at least you still have the rest.

I think your guppy grass probably isn't getting enough light. Java moss and guppy grass won't do well in the same tank because their lighting requirements are on opposite ends of the spectrum. Try getting a better light for your tank or relocating it near a window, where it can get bright but indirect sun. Then you can maybe shelter the moss from bright light underneath a floating plant like anacharis or water wisteria.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses!
I have been thinking assassin snail. I have a ten gallon. I do have seven cory cat that I don’t want harmed. 
Root tabs seem like my best option. can you give me some information on them?
I have soft water. My tank is stocked with a betta, a few guppies and my corys. I also have some duckweed in there, but it seems okay.
Thanks!!


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

razzhasbettas said:


> Okay, first of all: snails don't have to be your nemesis! Based on how fast they're reproducing, I'd say they're ramshorns. Can you send a photo so we can try and determine for sure what kind they are? As long as they didn't carry over any diseases and aren't eating your plants, snails control undesirable algae and are a great addition to your tank's ecosystem.
> 
> The java moss won't do very well stuck to a mat, especially if you're going to be ripping it up. You can just kind of float it in a loose ball if the roots came loose, that's what my friend does in her guppy tank and it works well. I would try putting the roots themselves in a quarantine tank or something to see if they regrow any new moss. If they die, at least you still have the rest.
> 
> I think your guppy grass probably isn't getting enough light. Java moss and guppy grass won't do well in the same tank because their lighting requirements are on opposite ends of the spectrum. Try getting a better light for your tank or relocating it near a window, where it can get bright but indirect sun. Then you can maybe shelter the moss from bright light underneath a floating plant like anacharis or water wisteria.


I have my guppy grass directly under the light, and it seems to be doing better than in a dark corner, but sill not happy. I’ll get a pic of the snails. One sec.


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

When I does my tank with root tabs, I break them up into smaller bits. Mind you I am dosing a 5gal. I use one-two tabs and spread the bits evenly under my gravel. I use aquascaping tongs to put them in with minimal disturbance to my scape. I replace mine every month and a half.

I dose with Flourish Excel daily, and it does seem to help with growth. Flourish Excel is NOT a fert, it is an inorganic carbon source, as well as an algaecide. It can be harmful to inverts, so I would skip this in your case.

Day 1








3 weeks








Last Week


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

definitely bladder snails.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

you have a lovely tank!!


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

It needs more floating plants lol


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

You never got back to the previous posters about your lighting. Plants need certain lighting to properly grow. You can't sick any old light over them and expect them to thrive. What are you using for a light?


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

A old LED light that came wiht a old tank.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Well not knowing your tank I'd guess its jut an LED meant to see fish not to stimulate plant growth. Only a few brands have such stock lights. I'd suggest investing in a finnex clip LED, or if you want to save $ desk lamp (or clamp work lamp) with 13 watt cfl 6500k.


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

aren't those pond snails?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have low and medium light plants. After sending AquaVibrant an email they suggested this one:
http://www.aquavibrant.com/lighting/led-fixtures/finnex-stingray/finnex-tri-color-stingray.html

Same as with fish: If you don't provide plants with what they need they will not do well.

I do not plant any stem plants; I weigh them down with lead plant weights or let them float. When I did plant things like Guppy Grass I let them float until they started developing roots. And some plants do not do well planted.

You can either get an Assassin snail or do as suggested with a piece of lettuce or cucumber. Do not return them to the water system or any creeks or ponds as in most states that is against the law. Instead, throw them out in the yard for the birds to eat.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay, thanks guys!!! I will get a lamp or some lights asap. I moved the moss to the center of my tank with the most light, and it seems little bit better already.


----------

